# glo emblem!!!



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hey i found this on ebay i would get it but i got drunk and bought rims for my car so im strapped for cash and im in that gb for hs headers

so hope one of u get it and tell us about it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2404540259&category=33695


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what kinda rims did you buy... I hope you learned your lesson


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will not be gettting it....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I will not be gettting it.... *


make that two that won't be getting it....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *hey i found this on ebay i would get it but i got drunk and bought rims for my car [/url] *


Okay I've heard of getting drunk and falling down, wrecking, sleeping with someone you wouldn't have sober, acting like a jerk, etc etc... but this is a first...Getting drunk and buying rims? Man you're a party animal...lol


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

come on this would be PERFECT for project 200sx...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: glo emblem!!!*



myoung said:


> *Okay I've heard of getting drunk and falling down, wrecking, sleeping with someone you wouldn't have sober, acting like a jerk, etc etc... but this is a first...Getting drunk and buying rims? Man you're a party animal...lol *



That is pretty funny :banana: 

myoung, did you ever get my PM's ???


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: glo emblem!!!*



myoung said:


> *Okay I've heard of getting drunk and falling down, wrecking, sleeping with someone you wouldn't have sober, acting like a jerk, etc etc... but this is a first...Getting drunk and buying rims? Man you're a party animal...lol *



man u made me laugh i dont know why but the next day it said u bought rims in my email then i remembered i learned my lesson i hope 
i bought the 17 motegi roja neo i hope they work out nothin i can do now

i partied like its 1999


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i know everybody secretely wants this for thier car dont deny it u want it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *i know everybody secretely wants this for thier car dont deny it u want it *



uhhh....hmmmmmm....nahhhhh----NOPE I dont think so!....lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the red kills it  
custom images sells those but without the red. they look too bulky.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

glow emblem, ah, thanks but no thanks


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *the red kills it *


the glow kills it


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I have seen one like that but it was blue... Do you have to drill a hole in your trunk for the wires? I dont think it is worth all the effort when your good ol' nissan emblem does its job in the first place.I would only ever consider one that looked identical to the OE emblem (chrome and same shape) that looked exactly the same during daytime, only at night the black "Nissan" letters shine in white. I think that would be decent. What if you bought a red one, and a cop gave you a fix it ticket. You would have to take it off, and have a hole in your trunk lid. It also opens up new ways for water leaks. IMO it is not worth all the effort.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sweet, I was looking on ebay and found a much nicer emblem (it doesnt glow) It does cost $30 though. I think it is brand new, nothing I've seen before, I havent even seen it on the boards. Check it out. New Emblem ]


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks like something i'd wear if i was in the airforce 

Not really my cup of tea either


----------



## ndoggfromhell (Aug 30, 2002)

looks like a chrysler emblem with a nissan logo in the middle... 

i think the glow one would look ok on the inside of the car, not the outside. 

Nate


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

at least its bettter thanputting a gtr emblem on ur sentra huh


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *at least its bettter thanputting a gtr emblem on ur sentra huh *


HMMMM....I dunno-let me think bout that........







OK yeah its better than a GTR emblem---lol


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

If you guys dont like putting GTR emblems on then why do some put "Sunny" emblems on. The cars arent really the same are they? Is it legal to debadge cars?


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I was gonna put a se-r emblem on my se-l lol.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i thought about putting delorean on my car but thought against it


----------

